
 Why can't I search for "Feedburner" on Twitter? - codingthewheel
http://twitter.com/#search?q=feedburner
======
Terretta
Looks to me like the results all include short URLs (bit.ly, tinyurl) that
when expanded go to feeds that do use or include FeedBurner.

This JavaScript turns short URLs long:

    
    
        javascript:void(function(){if(typeof%20jQuery%20==%20'undefined'){var%20s=document.createElement('script');s.src='http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.2.6/jquery.min.js';document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(s);}var%20l=document.createElement('script');l.src='http://www.longurlplease.com/js/longurlplease.js';document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(l);function%20runIfReady(){try{if($.longurlplease){%20clearInterval(interval);%20$.longurlplease();}}catch(e){}};%20var%20interval%20=%20window.setInterval(runIfReady,100);}())
    

Or <http://www.longurlplease.com/>

~~~
codingthewheel
But why? Why doesn't it give me the results where someone says, "hey, anybody
else notice their feedburner counts fluctuating?"

------
chaosmachine
The same reason why no one could search for "flotilla" a few weeks ago.
Twitter search is often broken. It's not a conspiracy, it's just intermittent
technical problems.

~~~
thunk
Then how come the difference between the shasum's of "feedburner" and
"flotilla" contains the date of JFK's death on Numa's Calendar? Huh? We're on
to you, Twitterati!

------
barredo
I'm getting results right now <http://cl.ly/2bd805d3c78bd9becea6> (from Spain)

~~~
zaatar
... except the results don't have much to do with Feedburner, do they?

~~~
pplante
...except they do! all of the urls in the result set for me contain
"feedburner" in the final extended version.

quite confusing for most users.

------
andrewcamel
"feed burner" works

I'm sorry if that was a stupid comment.

